
Polish leaders hint Poland will not fully apply EU copyright law - Aqua
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/leaders-hint-poland-will-not-fully-apply-eu-copyright-law/2019/03/30/3a6b9b18-52eb-11e9-bdb7-44f948cc0605_story.html
======
seba_dos1
Nice try.

Just a few hours ago there was a news that they will "extend their list of
(five) promises" in a way that will "give them access to an unexpected
electorate", and now it's there. Thanks, but no thanks. It's easy to see where
your opponent fails (some PO deputies voted for the directive) and just say
"we'll do the opposite". I'm afraid it has no substance whatsoever, other than
trying to capitalize on anti-EU emotions and to get young people to vote for
them, as there's the least support for PiS in that demographic group.

~~~
seba_dos1
Also, worth noting, given that the main argument is "defending freedom":
[https://www.venice.coe.int/webforms/documents/?pdf=CDL-
AD(20...](https://www.venice.coe.int/webforms/documents/?pdf=CDL-
AD\(2016\)012-e)

------
tobyhinloopen
Can EU members just "not apply" EU laws?

~~~
concerned_user
Yes, from europa.eu site:

> A "directive" is a legislative act that sets out a goal that all EU
> countries must achieve. However, it is up to the individual countries to
> devise their own laws on how to reach these goals.

But as far as I know there is no time limit on this, although there will be
political pressure from other member states but they have their own issues,
and it can turn out into you blame me I blame you kind of match. So I guess
real answer is - it depends.

~~~
germanier
This is only half the truth. Article 29 states (as usual) that member states
have two years to transpose the directive into national law. If that doesn't
happen (or the transposition does not fully cover the requirements) the
Commission will start the infringement procedure.

~~~
concerned_user
That is of course true but you have to understand that if member state really
doesn't want it to work it can do so. Law will be written, agency/department
will be created which will be understaffed/inefficient and enforcing a case
will take 10 years.

Considering that votes on the issue were very controversial (no clear
majority) I am suspecting it will be Brexit #2 in terms of execution, everyone
will fiddle about for 2 years then pass some laws as incomprehensible and non-
enforceable as the directive itself and that will be the end of it.

